# Tahti's year old MAC Collection*...



## Tahti (Nov 2, 2009)

Insomnia has brought these photos to you currently, I kept meaning to photograph my (quite small) collection in the daylight hours, but never quite got around to it...
I've been collecting since late 2008, so just about a year - and if I'd kept everything in my collection I'd have a lot more - but I've sold off about 40% of it I think...

I was amused at how much lip stuff I have in comparison to the rest, I don't even wear most of it! I think I'm influenced by my childhood - my mother always wore (and still always wears) lipstick... every day! So my subconscious child somehow still reaches for the lip makeup when I purchase MAC ;D

Let's go!...







My eyeshadow palettes, not yet depotted eyeshadows and MES's.
Pictured are ;
MES ; Mi'Lady and Cinderfella
Pigments ; Push the Edge, Pink Opal
Potted E/S ; Carbon, Handwritten, Crest the Wave, Bright Future, Poison Pen, Violet Trance
Palette on left ; Crystal Avalanche, Vanilla, Blanc Type, Ego, Romping, Hepcat, Parfait Amour
Palette on right ; One-Off, Humid, Espresso, Kid, Omega, Nehru, Contrast, Deep Truth, Carbon, Black Tied, Pandemonium, Electra, Gesso






My E/S quads and ready-made palettes!
L - R ; Holiday '08 Cool Eyes palette, Tone ; Grey quad, Photorealism quad, Stowaways quad, Holiday '08 Warm Eyes palette.









Random things...
Fluidlines ; Delineate, Dipdown, Blacktrack
N/P's ; Nocturnelle, Beyond Jealous
Lip Balm ; HK Pink Fish, Hot n Saucy






Face makeup! This is a show of my neverending quest to find a foundation that matches me, and is not too white-pale, or too orange-tan-pink... so far I'm failing and need to mix foundations together... about 4 foundations are not pictured because after Halloween some went walkabout which I am very p'd off about ;/
_Not pictured ; Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation x2, Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation, Illamasqua Powder._

Illamasqua compacts ; Powder Foundation in 135, Cream Foundation in 110, Concealer in 106
MAC compacts ; Full Coverage Foundation in White, Blot Powder in Light, MSFN in Light, Studio Fix in NC15
MAC - other ; Fix+, Mineralize Foundation in NC15, Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Other ; Chanel Base Lumiere primer, Gosh Velvet Touch primer, Touche Eclat






Pencils et cetera... as you may tell I'm not too big on lipliners or eyeliners, any kind of liner really ;/ mascara also. My eyelashes are blonde and I don't really care about them looking full and long and curled, as that they will never be... so as long as they're coloured in black I don't really care, lol.
From top ; Lingering, Fling, Zoomblack, Feline, Costa Riche, Fascinating, Cherry, Magenta, Burgundy, Subculture, Contrary, Intense Black, Red Velvet






My beloved lipsticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L - R ; Cyber, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews, Fleshpot, Myth, Lollipop Lovin', Cute-ster, Nude Rose, Hue, Pure Rose, Colour Crafted, Melrose Mood, St. Germain, Strayin', Girl About Town, Russian Red, Queen's Sin, Most Popular, Dubonnet






My also very beloved L/G's... I use these more than anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L - R ; Mega, Clear, Secret Crush, Tender Tryst, So This Season, New Berry, Magnetique, Fast Friends, Ever So Rich, Starlet Kiss, She Loves Candy, Oyster Girl, Underage, Young Thing, Bonus Beat, Miss Marble, Partial To Pink, Perfectly Unordinary. Sublime Shine, Mimmy






MSF's plus BP & gel blush...
Alpha Girl, Just a Pinch, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Perfect Topping, Smooth Merge






And finally my (very depleted) blush collection. I don't know why I sold/gave away so many and now I am sad and missing my blushes... D:
Coygirl, Melba, Strada, Moon River, Handfinish, Tippy - and inside my lovely compact (it was my grandmothers, it's so beautiful...) is Well Dressed, because I wear it nearly everyday and the compact has a mirror inside.

And that is all! I forgot to photograph my brushes and my backups, but my brushes were dirty anyway so you can just imagine them as clean and nice ;D
Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 2, 2009)

that's actually very impressive for one year, I had much less than that when first started collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in love with that compact btw (your grandma's).

All that matters is that you're so talented and use what you have beautifully.


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 3, 2009)

Great collection!  I love your lippies


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2009)

Great collection!  You have some wonderful stuff!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 3, 2009)

You have a great collection!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a great collection!!


----------



## tarnii (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome Collection and that compact caught my eye imediately - beautiful.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely collection. I like the lippies and blushes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sass (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice stash!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

what a fab collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also the compact is absolutely stunning!


----------



## driz69 (Nov 3, 2009)

lovely collection


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2009)

Great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 5, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## ashley8119 (Nov 6, 2009)

What an awesome collection! Queen's Sin is gorgeous, I wish I could get my hands on that shade! Your grandmother's compact is STUNNING.


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

so niceeeeeeeeee


----------

